# 25 ton tagalong??



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Anybody know anything about tag along trailers?? I been looking at 25 ton tagalongs. I am between a Eager Beaver and a Rogers. The last company i worked for had Eager for tags and rogers for lowboys. The rogers is alittle higher in price. If i can get this hauling contract i will need to buy one soon. Any input from anyone. Oh yea and the tri/axle trailer the 1st axle has to lift.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i have an eager beaver that hauls the paving machine with the deere 332 everyday. hauls like a dream. the only issue that iv really had is that the construction of jacks was a little weak. had to weld and gusset to the frame. this would only matter if you plan on unhooking while loaded.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a Towmaster 25 Ton trailer... Now, what questions do you want answered? Have owned several tag trailers for pulling dozers & excavators. To describe the trailer: It's a Towmaster T50 Tri-axle tag, no lift axle (would love the option, but it's rare u see them around and they are expensive) flip ramps, 25 ft. of flat with a 5 ft. beaver tail, chain storage box, two speed jack... So far the Towmaster has been the most solid and reliable of all tag trailers I've owned. Towing unit is a KW T800 quad axle dump with a 430hp C13 Cat... Main thing we move is a Volvo 160 hoe ( 38,000lbs.) and a Cat D5. Both load easy and fit great, trailer real smooth.
What do you need the trailer for? What will you pull it with?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

blowerman;1068679 said:


> I have a Towmaster 25 Ton trailer... Now, what questions do you want answered? Have owned several tag trailers for pulling dozers & excavators. To describe the trailer: It's a Towmaster T50 Tri-axle tag, no lift axle (would love the option, but it's rare u see them around and they are expensive) flip ramps, 25 ft. of flat with a 5 ft. beaver tail, chain storage box, two speed jack... So far the Towmaster has been the most solid and reliable of all tag trailers I've owned. Towing unit is a KW T800 quad axle dump with a 430hp C13 Cat... Main thing we move is a Volvo 160 hoe ( 38,000lbs.) and a Cat D5. Both load easy and fit great, trailer real smooth.
> What do you need the trailer for? What will you pull it with?


Good info. Just what i was looking for.

A good buddy of mine works for a rental place. They may have alot of hauling for me if i want it. Anything from backhoes to track loaders, rollers etc. They are really looking for like a 35ton lowboy. But i already have a tri/axle dump so a tag-a-long would be a cheaper way to go. Plus if moving iron gets slow i can alwasy work the dump truck. I want the lift axle just to save on tires. The last 50ton lowboy i drove was a tri/axle and with that 3rd axle down you can see rubber when ever you made a tight turn just laying on the road lol.

It may be a couple weeks till i hear anything. Put i like to get as much info as i can on types of trailers. I called 2 of my buddys and they both said rogers is overall better built trailer. But that the eager beaver is a close 2nd. I never even seen a Towmaster going 
to google them now. 
Thanks


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I too have a Towmaster T-50 exactly as described by Blowerman. I haul everything I own on it and it handles it without a whimper. In CO it can haul up to 50,000# payload (plus the trailer which is 11,000#). It has enough room for me to haul mutiple units. My 315 weighs in at 39,900#. I can also load my 3,000# walk behind compactor at the same time. Same with the backhoe (Cat 416C with all buckets, etc weighs 18,000#), or I have enough room to load the compactor, an A300 Bobcat skid (8,000#), and my 435 ZHS (+\- 12,000#) mini excavator, all at the same time. I also load the 544J (+/- 30,000#) but it takes up the whole trailer (and I have hauled a 938 but it will require an over width permit/ signs). The tow unit is a '94 Pete 377 with a bomb/demolision grade Western eliptical dump bed, 10 SPD behind an N-14 @ 400HP. The Towmaster has been trouble free to date (bought 2/'04) and tows like a dream. It does not push the truck around despite weighing much more than the tow unit if it's loaded. It does not sway-very stable. It may not be the same story if you go with a tilt deck. I could have gotten away with a 40 ton trailer but I like the ability to expand to larger equipment and the added stability I get with the tridem. I do not haul this stuff on flat ground (Oh I wish I had more HP!). I have hauled this trailer over 11,000 foot passes (mountain roads-not freeways) and over thousands of miles of gravel roads. I paid $17,500 (new) back in '04. Trailer came with bud wheels, ABS (front axle only), and "dog leg" ramps. I will agree with you about tire scrubbing. When I turn hard I can see the tires flexing under the strain. As with any tridem you must be sure that all wheels are spinning freely when you take off ( a quick left and then right shimmy while checking with the mirrors will do) or you may have some flat spots when you get where you are going. This is mostly a winter time issue as the shoes can freeze to the drums. Good quality oak decking is standard and has held up pretty well for not receiving any maintenance. I do have a couple of holes in the deck where the heals of my backhoe clam shell bucket have busted through because I now have to chain it down (state troopers are afraid it will fly off the trailer if it's not chained down!). I have had to do some minor crack repair to the ramps but they see a lot of abuse from unloading tracked machines on uneven ground. The bottom line is that I am very picky, have very high expectations, and am very happy with this trailer. I would recommend it to anyone without hesitation. I'd be happy to answer any other questions you may have about them.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

so, not really any new info on tag trailers, but around here, most rental yards run a hydraulic tail trailer. Same height as a tag trailer, easy to load ANYTHING, and usually have a winch up front for getting broken things loaded, which I bet with a rental yard happens a lot.
You can't haul tall things because the height of the deck is about 3', but you can't do that with a tag trailer either.








I have one of these (in fact this exact model, but mine is a 2000, and there are lots of manufacturers (ledwell is another big one) and mine is an old rental yard model. There's also a ramp that goes up to the upper deck, so you can end up with 48' feet of deck space, the picture doesn't show it )

You need a 2 way wet kit (4 grand, yuck) on your tractor, but it's incredibly fast to load and unload, and you can fit pretty much anything. The trailer is heavy empty, but it still leaves you about 50,000lbs to haul around (80-30). 48' with the tandems at 40'

They deliver everything from 3.5yard loaders to those big heavy lift machines (name escapes me, but they weigh a lot). Typical rental yard stuff, plus ti's long so you can get multiple equipment on one load.

HTH

If i was buying a tag trailer, (and I will be hopefully in the next year or two)
I wouldn't buy new, it's just a trailer after all.
I would get the brakes thoroughly checked out. That's the major wear item on any trailer
and I'd save decent money.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone. Right now the rental yard has 1 trailer and its a 48' landoll wit the axles that come forward and the azz end comes down. and they have 1 10wheeler rollback. But they get real busy to where they can use another truck to help out.

They want a 35 ton lowboy cuz they are getting bigger and bigger and might start getting into bigger machines. But if i get my foot in the door with them now and get a good feel i would drop the coin to go buy a tractor and lowboy trailer. But as of now its just a tag-a-long. Even that ain't written in stone yet.

I looked at the towmasters. They just don't seem as heavy as the eager beavers and the rogers.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I've had all kinds of tag a longs and I am NOT a fan of eager beaver. There are a lot more trailer brands that are better. Every area of the country has different brands available. Check the cross beem width and frame size. Towmaster is good. But jump on truck paper and look around. Also, I hope you have an air assist 100 ton pintle on the truck. If you get up near 25 ton then I would make sure your pintle is really good.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1069220 said:


> I've had all kinds of tag a longs and I am NOT a fan of eager beaver. There are a lot more trailer brands that are better. Every area of the country has different brands available. Check the cross beem width and frame size. Towmaster is good. But jump on truck paper and look around. Also, I hope you have an air assist 100 ton pintle on the truck. If you get up near 25 ton then I would make sure your pintle is really good.


You see tons of eager beavers around here. Alot of rogers too.

Well out of all the types of trailers you own which ones did you like the best.

Also an air assist pintle?? WTF is that ?? Got a link


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I think what he is refering to (when he said "air assist pintle") is the small air diaphram that rides right behind the buck plate. It's connected, via a rod, to a section of the hitch. When the trailer supply valve is opened it also charges the diaphram, which in turn applies pressure against the trailer pintle eye, which keeps it from jerking around behind the truck. A shorter version is that it's a device that takes out the play in the pintle hitch so that the load stays tight with the tow vehicle.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

also look at interstate trailers they are very similiar to eager beaver. and look at a spring pintle hitch,


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

DGODGR;1069281 said:


> I think what he is refering to (when he said "air assist pintle") is the small air diaphram that rides right behind the buck plate. It's connected, via a rod, to a section of the hitch. When the trailer supply valve is opened it also charges the diaphram, which in turn applies pressure against the trailer pintle eye, which keeps it from jerking around behind the truck. A shorter version is that it's a device that takes out the play in the pintle hitch so that the load stays tight with the tow vehicle.


yeah, that's it
I have one on my dump when they put the hitch on and it's well, awesome.
No rattling around, etc, it's like a $100 option on a $2000 hitch (in other words, do it)

When you release the brakes (supply air), this diaphragm pushes forward and holds tight against the female side of the hitch.
When you put the brakes on (remove air), it pulls back and lets you unhitch and rehitch.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1069349 said:


> also look at interstate trailers they are very similiar to eager beaver. and look at a spring pintle hitch,


I have a spring hitch on there now.



LoneCowboy;1069418 said:


> yeah, that's it
> I have one on my dump when they put the hitch on and it's well, awesome.
> No rattling around, etc, it's like a $100 option on a $2000 hitch (in other words, do it)
> 
> ...


I will have to look into this air hitch. Can you make a video of this hitch in action. If its not too much trouble. I never seen one.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

There's nothing to see really. When you engage the tensioner (by charging the trailer with air, or in other words, releasing the parking brakes) the pintle ring will block your view. The tensioner pushes out from under the retainer block (the part that you latch down when you are hitched up) when engaged and it fully retracts when not in use. The unit simply applies force to the pintle ring which pushes it back toward the part of the hitch that fits inside the pintle ring. The pintle ring, or "eye", on the trailer is probably 3" in diameter, and the portion of the hitch which fits inside the eye (when you are hooked to the trailer) is about 2" in diameter. Without the tensioner you would feel the trailer bang into the tow unit (because of the play between the hitch and the eye) when you apply the brakes, or you would feel the truck trying to seperate from the trailer when you first begin to accelerate. As you can imagine it can get pretty rough if you are in traffic.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

what he said.
it's well worth having though


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I can try to get a pick or two tomorrow for ya. It just takes any slop in the pintle out of it. A little movement on a 25 ton load can really add up. You end up stressing the trailer and the truck more than you need to. Its well worth the $100 upgrade. All I know is that my hitch is rated at 50 ton. I will never have near that on the truck, but if the trailer or a machine ever decide to bounce or shift, I know I am covered.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been running Eager Beaver since 1994. No troubles at all, just normal wear and tear stuff. Been a very good trailer for me. Had a Trail King prior to the beaver, that was a good trailer too. I just needed to haul bigger stuff. I believe dealer support plays a big part in how you decide what to buy. Interstate makes a nice trailer too. I will hopefully be getting a 25 ton beaver or interstate in the next 2 years or so. I hope the job and work happen for you.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Dont seem like a bad price. What do you all think?? BTW my buddy at cat told me maybe to hold off till spring. But i want to buy a trailer anyway. Cuz i have a couple landscapers i can move there full size back-hoes for.

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2474986


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I seen it only has a 22ft deck. I was on Eager Beavers website you can get them in a 25ft deck. Can never have to big of a deck. So maybe i will keep my eyes open for a nice used one with a 24 or 25ft deck.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I have an interstate 40 DLA and am very happy with it. It pulls my CAT equipment without any problems. They also make a 50 DLA ( 25 ton).


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mackman,

You say you are going to be hauling other landscapers stuff. I have been thinking of doing this with my 2000 Volvo tandem, but was not sure what the ROI would be and I don't have a trailer for that truck, yet. I am also looking at trading for a new 2012 Granite with an MP7-405HP motor. How do you like yours? What kind of number do you think you will charge for this service? You can PM me, you dont have to put it on this thread.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

ford550;1082285 said:


> Mackman,
> 
> You say you are going to be hauling other landscapers stuff. I have been thinking of doing this with my 2000 Volvo tandem, but was not sure what the ROI would be and I don't have a trailer for that truck, yet. I am also looking at trading for a new 2012 Granite with an MP7-405HP motor. How do you like yours? What kind of number do you think you will charge for this service? You can PM me, you don't have to put it on this thread.


Hey ford I'm not to far from you.

I really like my granite but I'm a mack guy at heart. I hope your 2012 will be a tri axle. I think 405 is alittle under power. But it will get the job done. If it is a tandem 405 will be good.

About tag a longs. My dads buddy used to own a small excavating company. He had a tandem pete 379 and a rogers 20ton tag. He moved his own stuff for years. Then one day a guy asked him to move a back hoe for him and it just kinda took off from there. He didn't keep 100% busy with it but he got work. I was talking to him about 2 weeks ago. He is no longer in business but still gets calls every now and again with people wanting stuff moved. So that put the idea in my head. He charges 100/hr from shop to shop. But he is the type of guy he will let his truck sit if he doesn't get his price.

I think 100 may be alittle high. I was thinking more along the lines of around 90-95/hr. Only cuz 35ton lowboys only get 110/hr give or take. I work my tri/axle 85% of the time out of hanson quarry's. So i go to alot of job sites with smaller contractors. When i pull on the job and get talking to people i always ask who moves there equipment. If they pay someone i will give them my card and tell them to give me a call. So far i got a couple people that said i can move their stuff as soon as i get a trailer.

I also have been looking on Uship.com Not alot of stuff on there but there is some. Like if you look now there is a john deere track loader that has to come to Chester PA. Its in Lake ArielPA. You can move that on a Tag with no problem. It was like 150miles one way. I would bid around 800 to move something like that. Throw out a high bid and you can always come down. http://www.uship.com/shipment/John-Deere-450B/196670989/?rt=1&i=1&p=50&s=595

I think if i get a trailer i can get enough work to pay for itself and then some. The problem I'm having is I'm way to picky about the trailer. I found a couple of nice 20 tons but i want a 25ton. I been looking at the talberts they seem like the best bet so far. They have the lowest deck on them. Plus i just had to dump over 3,000 in the truck so that is putting a damper on things. I might just wait till spring to buy a trailer. Cuz they way things are looking i think I'm going to buy new. Unless a used one comes up that I'm happy with.

BTW do you know anything about a company called B.F. Brown that's up by you. They do alot of paving??

What were you thinking about charging??


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

About the ROI you mean roll over insurance?? I don't have a clue i will be calling my insurance man in about 2-3 weeks to add my plow truck on with my tri/axle and i will talk to him about that then. I will be getting 100,000.00 cargo insurance policy. 

I been told if the trailer is hooked to your truck the truck insurance covers it. I don't know how true that is thats why i will be asking my insurance man.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

if you start carrying other people's stuff, you now need a M/C #, broker's bond, bill of lading, all that other crapola that you don't need hauling your "own" stuff. 
I'm sure you know that, but wanted to point it out for others reading.

Around here, semi's get $75 to $110/hour, but the timer starts when they leave THEIR shop. Tandems get $50 to $75/hour or so. not sure about tandems with tag's. 

isn't that the story of life, every time you start getting a new plan, something big breaks on the truck. :crying:


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Mackman;1082389 said:


> *I think 405 is alittle under power*.


 if you think that's under powered, you should run the old E6 we have at work


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1082857 said:


> if you think that's under powered, you should run the old E6 we have at work


Oh i ran my fair share of them. E-6 is one of Macks best motors IMO. They are WAY under power. But good old work horses. They wont wins any races but they will always finish.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

LoneCowboy;1082513 said:


> if you start carrying other people's stuff, you now need a M/C #, broker's bond, bill of lading, all that other crapola that you don't need hauling your "own" stuff.
> I'm sure you know that, but wanted to point it out for others reading.
> 
> Around here, semi's get $75 to $110/hour, but the timer starts when they leave THEIR shop. Tandems get $50 to $75/hour or so. not sure about tandems with tag's.
> ...


Well im leased to someone right now. Im in the middle of getting my own ICC/MC #s also my PA PUC#s. Once i get them i will be good to go. Alot of paper work BS and they come out to audit you too.

Yea as soon as you save alittle money it goes right back out. I know it was coming i had to dump 2k in tires and 900 on fixing exhaust manifold studs.:crying:


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Oh yeah, My current Volvo only has 300hp and is a tandem and drags when loaded. I feel like getting out and pushing sometimes , but it always gets there. The new one is going to be a tandem as well. Do you think that 405hp is enough? The dealer says it will be, I guess I could jump up to a MP8 and get it with 505HP . I have been doing more material running for local LCO's and this is why I was thinking other than all the work I have for myself, I could add this on. We'll see. I have this winter to think about it and find the trailer, but I am probably going to start off used. What's ironic is I have the truck but not the trailer and I have to have my friend who has a trailer tag my backhoes to the sites for the winter. I was thinking in that same $ range. FYI - ROI is return on investment.


----------

